# The GC Football Pool 2011-2012 season



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

OK, its time again. Lets get ready. Anyone that would like to join up to the pool just click on the link below. Its all free and lots of fun. We will come up with a nice prize for the winner this year.

GC Football Pool -


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Folks from ON and QC should get behind the CFL - it's a great game and one that's surely flagging in those markets. Sure the players are smaller, make less money and are sometimes less skilled than their NFL counterparts, but the game itself is far more exciting than the American version with the bigger field, 3 downs and crazy rules like "the Rouge". I was born/raised in ON and loved the CFL in the 60's/70's, but watched interest decline rapidly in the past couple of decades due to NFL coverage by the major networks. The CFL is alive and kicking in Western Canada (probably the Maritimes too, as there were many fans there also when I lived in NS and PEI).

Just saddens me to see our league and Canadian game being threatened because of things like these pools. _GO CANADA!!!!_


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with you gtone to an extent.
Tony Clement to Tony Gabriel, yes.

I think the biggest threat to the CFL is the NFL.
Any guy playing in the CFL has hopes of "moving up", for the most part.

Any time that a CFL player outshines everyone else, where does he end up?
Usually, the NFL.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The game is played differently so there is that aspect of it. But in terms of player talent the best are in the NFL there just is no debate on that IMO 

Having said that, join up to the GC league and have some fun


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

gtone said:


> Just saddens me to see our league and Canadian game being threatened because of things like these pools. _GO CANADA!!!!_


 
ummm.... OK? 
btw - the only time an NFL team (AFL, actually) has played a CFL team, the Hamilton TiCats beat the Buffalo Bills 38-21.
the game was played under CFL rules, and took place in 1961.

I'm in - need to defend the title :food-smiley-004:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I definitely get the feeling that Western/Eastern Canadians are fighting a somewhat losing battle supporting the CFL in spite of large and seemingly growing contingency of apathetic Central Canadians. Maybe we should transplant Toronto and/or Montreal's franchise to Halifax as was considered years ago. At least some Canadians still enjoy/support *our *game.

Pardon my national pride - it's just one of the reasons I opted to become a member of *Guitars Canada*. Just see more than a bit of irony in GC snubbing a perfectly good national sports league in favour of the highly commercial stateside venture by promoting their pool. As harmless and benign as some of you may see this endorsement, it damages the interest in the CFL and serves to undermine its integrity as a viable sports league. Worse yet, the competition is obviously not Canadian!

Chuck it - I'm going downtown to load up on some All Dressler (WR Weston Dressler) Chips and some Rider beer in prep for tonight's Riders vs Stamps tilt. _CLASSIC!_


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtone said:


> I definitely get the feeling that Western/Eastern Canadians are fighting a somewhat losing battle supporting the CFL in spite of large contingency of apathetic Central Canadians. Maybe we should transplant Toronto and/or Montreal's franchise to Halifax as was considered years ago. At least some Canadians still enjoy/support *our *game.


The CFL has been around for over 50 years. It has seen minimal to no growth in those 50 plus years. You have to look at the product and ask why it has not grown and expanded. It is a Canadian game that has not expanded beyond our borders. We dont have the population to make it a mega game. Players will gravitate to the money and the money is in the NFL. I dont see it as a slap in the face to Canadians or the CFL. It is what it is. Hamilton has always done well with the Tiger Cats and I have been to several of those games over the years. I have tried many times to get into the CFL as it starts up earlier than the NFL and I want to feed my Football hunger, but I just can't get into it. 

I never got into arena football or the Xleague (or whatever they called that) or the World League either. 

Look at the NHL as an example and the growth of that product. If the product is good enough and its what people want than it will grow. If not, it will move along as the CFL has for the past 50 years. Again, no disrespect to CFL fans. Thats just the facts of the matter. There are plenty of curling fans around too, its just not a hugely popular sport.

Its never good to compare the NFL and CFL. They are two different games. The CFL and fans of the CFL should not look at the NFL as being the source of its problems. 

http://guitarscanada.football.cbssports.com/e


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't disagree with most of your points GC. It's just that your endorsement of an NFL pool in this forum helps to undermine the CFL whether you care to admit it or not.
I just wonder if it's what an administrator of an enthusiast forum flying a Canadian flag should do. I'm sure your intent was harmless, but let's face it - sports biz is a highly competitive marketplace. IMHO, you watch what you want, I'll watch what I want, but don't go promoting something that puts Canadian jobs, shareholders and players at risk in any way, especially on a forum cloaking itself in a nationalistic identity and brand.

*GO CANADA! *(Rally around the flag intentional...)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

gtone said:


> I don't disagree with most of your points GC. It's just that your endorsement of an NFL pool in this forum helps to undermine the CFL whether you care to admit it or not.
> I just wonder if it's what an administrator of an enthusiast forum flying a Canadian flag should do. I'm sure your intent was harmless, but let's face it - sports biz is a highly competitive marketplace. IMHO, you watch what you want, I'll watch what I want, but don't go promoting something that puts Canadian jobs, shareholders and players at risk in any way, especially on a forum cloaking itself in a nationalistic identity and brand.
> 
> *GO CANADA! *(Rally around the flag intentional...)


The forum is called GuitarsCanada.com but I dont think I have ever said that anyone, regardless of nationality (or sports team affiliation) is not welcome here. Let me know where there is some CFL Fantasy Football software and I will advertise and run that league too. Or better yet, you run it and feel free to use GC to promote it. You are taking this way too seriously. Its a football pool not a campaign to crush the CFL. The NFL is enjoyed by people all over the world (yes, in Canada too), same as F1, FIFA, NBA, NHL etc etc.

The Sports section here is for all sports, not just for Canadian sports. Are you suggesting that I limit it to sports that are played in Canada only? Or that I start to delete anything that is posted about the NFL? So any member here that might like to discuss how his NFL team did the previous weekend can't?

Unfortunately you are coming off sounding like a lot of CFL fans I have run into over the years. Totally anti NFL and thats a bit of sour grapes in my view. Leave the NFL out of it. Support your game, nobody is jumping on you. Do you also hate all the American NHL teams? 

Why are you taking a Nationalistic view of this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

gtone said:


> Just see more than a bit of irony in GC snubbing a perfectly good national sports league in favour of the highly commercial stateside venture


Certainly nothing commercial about the CFL


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the site is asking for the pool password... did I miss it?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

puckhead said:


> the site is asking for the pool password... did I miss it?


Password is "gibson"


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Password is "gibson"


thank you, sir.
I'm in!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets get some more players in here. Password is "Gibson"

GC NFL Football Pool


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You NFL fans out there. Has to be a few of you. Join up to the GC Football pool and compete for a nice little prize. Free to join up. Click on the link below and use password "gibson" when asked

GC Football Pool -


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'll be in just haven't signed up yet.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Food for thought*

I must respectfully disagree with my friend gtone. I do not see the NFL as a threat to the viability of the CFL. In fact, I believe that without the NFL, the CFL might have gone out of existence by now.

Listen...my wife, our 3 children, and 3 of our grandchildren are Canadian citizens. The 10 years I have spent as a permanent resident of Canada
have been the happiest of my life. I love Canada!

I honestly can not understand how an NFL pool is a threat to Canadian jobs. I can not understand how love for NFL football is taken as hostility to CFL football.

I was a fan of the CFL way back in 1978, when Warren Moon joined the Edmonton Eskimos.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

It's no secret the CFL is a feeder league to the NFL, similar to US college ball. The NFL has a vested interest in keeping the CFL alive and well in Canada. It is what it is.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

james on bass said:


> It's no secret the CFL is a feeder league to the NFL, similar to US college ball. The NFL has a vested interest in keeping the CFL alive and well in Canada. It is what it is.


I always thought it was a well known fact, I guess not everybody has heard about it yet


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Season kicks off this Thursday. Join up right now folks. Its free and you can win yourself a cool prize. Pool password is "gibson"

GC Football Pool -


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in. Go Lions!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Signed up. Week 1 picks not available as yet so don't be put off if you sign up today. 8 players showing in the list, let's have some more. Only takes 5 - 10 min a week to pick teams, based on points spread odds.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

9 players signed up, lets get a minimum of 10 and the more the better. Straight up picks with spread. Select your winner for the week and let it ride.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hope you are counting me, I am in!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

rhh7 said:


> Hope you are counting me, I am in!


I think we are up to 12 now. No limit on these type pools. The more the better


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I really enjoyed our little pool last season.

This season should be a great one!

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice! we have quorum!
good luck to all - remember to make your week 1 picks by VERY early on Thursday (7:30am EDT)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

e torgal is my son. So instead of going co-op like last year, where we jointly made most of 'my' picks, the old man is gonna show him how it's done LOL. He's not much of a forum guy, and joined GC mainly to play this, but he is a very talented lead guitar player so hopefully I can convince him to contribute a bit elsewhere on the site.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

15 players signed up so looking good, room for lots more. Enter password "gibson" when asked. Click on the link below to join up. Nice prize for the winner this year. Straight up picks each week with point spread. Need to get in before the first game tonight.

GC Football Pool -


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

You're going down!! Go Bengals!! Crap, did I say that out loud?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

james on bass said:


> You're going down!! Go Bengals!! Crap, did I say that out loud?


Another dismal season ahead. It might be my last with them. I can't take much more


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Another dismal season ahead. It might be my last with them. I can't take much more


Being a LONG SUFFERING Lions fan I feel your pain. But ya' can't give up on your team! At least the Bengals have been to a couple of Super Bowls.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> Being a LONG SUFFERING Lions fan I feel your pain. But ya' can't give up on your team! At least the Bengals have been to a couple of Super Bowls.


As long as mike brown is alive, things will never change in cincy


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As long as mike brown is alive, things will never change in cincy


The Detroit Lions have William Clay Ford as an owner (THE WORST). He hired Matt Millen to run the Lions who went on to post a 0-16 record. I know this sounds harsh but the best thing that could happen to the Bengals would be to do the same. It would force Mr. Brown to give football decisions to people that know how to run an NFL team.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mario said:


> The Detroit Lions have William Clay Ford as an owner (THE WORST). He hired Matt Millen to run the Lions who went on to post a 0-16 record. I know this sounds harsh but the best thing that could happen to the Bengals would be to do the same. It would force Mr. Brown to give football decisions to people that know how to run an NFL team.


Thats the problem. He won't and until he does they will remain at the bottom. He knows practically nothing about talent and he won't spend an money. Look at the coaches they have had. Nobody since Sam Wyche was worthy of a head coaching position including this moron they have now. Yet they signed him for another 4 years. That's why Palmer left, he has had enough. Ruined another pro bowl and potential HOF calibre player.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Thats the problem. He won't and until he does they will remain at the bottom. He knows practically nothing about talent and he won't spend an money. Look at the coaches they have had. Nobody since Sam Wyche was worthy of a head coaching position including this moron they have now. Yet they signed him for another 4 years. That's why Palmer left, he has had enough. Ruined another pro bowl and potential HOF calibre player.


I hear ya'....I always liked Palmer and I don't blame him for leaving. Marvin Lewis will be fired midway thru the season when there are a ton of empty seats and local TV blackouts.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

well, we are off to a heck of a start!

that last play (no time on the clock, from the 1 yard line) would have put the Saints over the spread, too


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got a question. I've never joined a pool before, but have gotten more and more into football over the years. Having fun with this pool so far.


I'm fuzzy on "covering the spread" though. I'm not even sure we are going by the spread in this pool, but I digress...


For instance... last night's game. GB(-4.5), meaning Green Bay had to win by at least 4.5 points, or win by 4.5 points or less? If I had picked New Orleans, would they have had to lose by less than 4.5 points, or just beat Green Bay?


How about the Philly / St.L game at STL (4.5)? How do I figure the spread on this?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

james on bass said:


> I've got a question. I've never joined a pool before, but have gotten more and more into football over the years. Having fun with this pool so far.
> 
> 
> I'm fuzzy on "covering the spread" though. I'm not even sure we are going by the spread in this pool, but I digress...
> ...


The spreads are pretty easy. Just look at it as if the game started with the team getting the points. So for the game last night it was NO 4.5 and GB 0. Essentially your giving the underdog team extra points. So last night GB had to make up those points and beat NO by more than 4.5 points. At the end of the game add the 4.5 to NO final score and in order to cover they had to have more points then GB

Your Philly game if it says St Louis 4.5 they are getting 4.5 points. Same as saying Philly - 4.5 They use the home team so depending on who is favored it will either be + or -


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Here are my picks as the 10 worst teams in the NFL, after Week 1:

23. New York Giants
24. Pittsburgh Steelers
25. Carolina Panthers
26. Denver Broncos
27. Tampa Bay Buccaneers
28. Indianapolis Colts
29. Cleveland Browns
30. Seattle Seahawks
31. St. Louis Rams
32. Kansas City Chiefs


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

All those teams certainly earned your observations but somehow I think the Steelers just had a very bad day. I truly feel they will come back....too many good players and coaches.


rhh7 said:


> Here are my picks as the 10 worst teams in the NFL, after Week 1:
> 
> 23. New York Giants
> 24. Pittsburgh Steelers
> ...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Come on boy's... did one player in this pool take the Bengals to beat the Bills? This team kills me every year. I should learn my lesson and stay away from them on my proline. They killed my card again


----------

